# Where to order Acana online?



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what websites you can purchase all Acana foods, not just the grain free varieties? Or can they only be purchased in Canada?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

From what I've heard the grain inclusive Acana is not available in the States. Since I heard that second hand (although a fairly reliable source), I would suggest contacting the company


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am wondering the same thing. I would love to get my hands on some Acana Large Breed Puppy kibble.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry only the grain free is available in the states, the grain kibbles that acana makes has a certain ingredient that is not allowing it to come into the states, i forget what the ingredient was, but i spoke with someone at Champion Pet Foods


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> sorry only the grain free is available in the states, the grain kibbles that acana makes has a certain ingredient that is not allowing it to come into the states, i forget what the ingredient was, but i spoke with someone at Champion Pet Foods


Well, POOP. 
I wonder what that ingredient is??


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

if i remember correctly it was the Saskatoon berries, the UK banned it in 2004 but lifted the ban, i think we cannot import it.

Google


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

sal101011 said:


> if i remember correctly it was the Saskatoon berries, the UK banned it in 2004 but lifted the ban, i think we cannot import it.
> 
> Google


Well if it is Saskatoon Berries that's totally stupid.

They're very edible... And infact they're really good in pies. Dogs love em too.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

MandyPug said:


> Well if it is Saskatoon Berries that's totally stupid.
> 
> They're very edible... And infact they're really good in pies. Dogs love em too.


Orijen contains saskatoon berries, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

your right, i will call them tomorrow and see which was the ingredient.


----------

